# Umskillen? (Talente verlernen) Wo? Wie? Wann?



## Raknos (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo @ all,

bin jetzt schon ein bisschen rumgekommen in Hyboria aber ich habe weder jemanden gefunden bei dem man Umskillen kann, noch jemanden der weiß wo man so jemanden findet =) Weiß von euch vielleicht jemand bescheid, und kann mir mal verraten (ab) wann man umskillen kann, was das kostet, und wo vorallem?

Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## Raknos (20. Mai 2008)

Mhm hab die Antwort selbst gefunden >.< Aber ich denke das das auch andere interessiert.

Also ihr müssen zurück nach Tortage, (das geht da wo ihr am anfang standet als ihr aus Tortage gekomment seit, bei einem Schmuggler) und dann an die große Leiter die ihr zum Amulett stehlen hoch musstet hinten im Haafen. Neben dieser Leiter steht ein NPC mit dem Namen Talent... (Operater, Manager oder sowas war das), den einfach anreden und "Fix Skills" oder sowas drücken, schon fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG Raknos


----------



## Sturmi (20. Mai 2008)

Raknos schrieb:


> Mhm hab die Antwort selbst gefunden >.< Aber ich denke das das auch andere interessiert.
> 
> Also ihr müssen zurück nach Tortage, (das geht da wo ihr am anfang standet als ihr aus Tortage gekomment seit, bei einem Schmuggler) und dann an die große Leiter die ihr zum Amulett stehlen hoch musstet hinten im Haafen. Neben dieser Leiter steht ein NPC mit dem Namen Talent... (Operater, Manager oder sowas war das), den einfach anreden und "Fix Skills" oder sowas drücken, schon fertig
> 
> ...




Ah Danke dir. Hab auch schon gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke nochmals!!


----------



## caraldor (23. Dezember 2013)

das mit dem umskillen von "normalen" talenten hätte ich dir sagen können, da es in alt tarantia auch einen von den typen gibt und sogar in portain glaub ich, aber ich such das ding womit ich meine AA talente verlernen kann. ich weiß dass es keinen typen gibt bei denen das geht sondern dasss man sich beim "shop" sowas wie einen trank oder sowas kauft und somit alle AA talente vergisst. so geht das normalerweise. ich finde nur den trank net mehr. aber egal...

ich werd ihn schon finden sollte keiner drauf antworten, aber ich erweitere das thema auf die frage:

WIE KANN MAN AA TALENT VERLERNEN !!! - also wie heißt das ding was man sich im shop kaufen muss??

danke für eure antworten....


----------



## Nerc80 (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Caraldor 

aa Fähigkeiten kann man nicht verlernen macht auch keienn sinn denn man kann ja alles lernen , es gibt Tränke im Shop die dafür sorgen das man mehr aa Erfahrungspunkte bekommt für einen bestimmten Zeitraum aber die brauch man nicht wirklich .
ein kleiner Tip die meisten aa Fähigkeiten erhöhen nur deinen dmg aber ein paar brauch man für inis und später dann auch für raids aber das kommt auf die Klasse an


----------

